# where is good place to buy bed?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just rented a spot and need to get a new bed...I have tried intercoil, tempur, debenhams...are there any other places anyone could recommend...

I am specifically after the memory foam beds (but the tempur guys in UAE are very expensive).

thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I usually find Home Center (in Mall of Emirates) good value for money


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

IKEA!!! 
Well, I'm not sure if they have the memory foam bed but it seems like they have everything!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

If you dont mind second hand furniture.

http://dubai.dubizzle.com/classified/


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

The One.They have various outlets. They have some great sales during the year.


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

We bought our's at the home centre in MOE, try them alternatively the always reliable IKEA


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Or you can venture into Karama and find a good deal.


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

Ikea // Home center // Index // home r us cheaper go Dragon mart ...good luck


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Home Center is good quality furniture. You can find it in Mall of the Emirates. It has a large variety of beds


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks, was at Home Centre today - they dont stock memory foam mattresses...will try Ikea next...and maybe trek thru to Dragon Mart one day too..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> thanks, was at Home Centre today - they dont stock memory foam mattresses...will try Ikea next...and maybe trek thru to Dragon Mart one day too..


Bubbles actually made a very good suggestion. There are a lot of mattress stores in Karama and they probably have the foam mattress that you are looking for too.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, I am finding a new place almost daily, even online - just found another one today...the memory foam stuff all seems to be in a similar price bracket, except for the tempur ones...which is way expensive...but maybe the tempur beds make you coffee and breakfast before you get up ;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Latex is similar but breathable and they say stays cooler. No idea if they sell them here, but boy do I miss my bed  Highly recommend them!!! I laid on alot of mattresses before shelling out my money and have no regrets except that I am not sleeping on it as its at 'home'!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Latex is similar but breathable and they say stays cooler. No idea if they sell them here, but boy do I miss my bed  Highly recommend them!!! I laid on alot of mattresses before shelling out my money and have no regrets except that I am not sleeping on it as its at 'home'!


A good bed is not to be sniffed at


----------



## lilyhollow (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread but....we currently have a tempur mattress at home and find it quite warm, which is fine in not so sunny Northern Ireland so when we move out to Dubai in a few months time we were going to put it into storage and buy something else out there. Does anyone have any experience of a tempur mattress out in Dubai? Is it very hot and uncomfortable? To be honest, I quite like the idea of getting a new mattress, the bigger the better, more room when the kids jump into bed in the morning


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> A good bed is not to be sniffed at


It stays cooler then the other memory foam one, but is similar to it. Silly... breathable... should have known to add more.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah...didnt even think of that...tempur being too hot - very good point...but now you have confused me even more ;-)

Jynxgirl - so you reckon latex bed is cooler? 
I have seen them here at intercoil, debenhams & neo-living.com

Just remembered the bed I looked at Intercoil was a mix between memory foam on top, latex beneath and some other firm foam on the base. Will call them today and confirm the details.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's what Intercoil sell with memory foam:
Therapedic.com Memory Touch Foam Mattresses-Developed By NASA

They do not mention latex though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had both the latex and the memory foam. Both lovely and sank in like sleeping in a cloud. Honestly, it seems most keep their apartments freezing cold (or is it just those with free electricity  ) so that prob doesnt matter here!

I love a good furniture shopping day! Ashley's in the states will bring you cookies and pastries and drinks


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

If your not looking for the cheapest bed I would reccomend Intercoil, they have a large showroom opposite MOE or a small one on the JBR walk. 
They do quite a range of funky memory beds there.


Brad


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah, you mean the one behind the traffic dept in al barsha?


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello ,

Wouldnt recommend the karama beds , cuz i think a bed is a one time buy (at least currently in your case) so wouldnt recommend a cheap one that you may regret it afterwards..

you may check The One shop on jumirah road opposite to palm strip , or would recommend that u pass by Ikea in festival city Or City center..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

IKEA moved from Deira City Centre years ago...

=


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> IKEA moved from Deira City Centre years ago...
> 
> =


lol i dont really know :confused2:

been while since ive been that side cuz i live here in jumirah and i dont go that far often unless i have something to do 

sorry my bad 


you may try any furniture shop in the malls then


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you tried crate and barrel? I bought one from there and it is really good, way better than home center they're in MOE and mirdif I think.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

narrowed it down to these 2 - anyone have any of these? What u think?

Memory Foam bed from Therapedic:
• 3" visco, memory foam
• 6" high-density poly base
• .75" super-soft foam, 1" quiltflex, 1.25 oz. Dacron

vs 

the Innergy Therapedic one:
• Exclusive alternating coil design
• Foam-encased coil unit
• Polyurethane insulation foam
• Pillow-top cover quilted to 3 inches 
of pure latex foam rubber


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go lay on each one for a few hours. I dont care if they look at you crazy. A beds a very important thing. Most important thing in ones home, imho. 



paisleypark said:


> narrowed it down to these 2 - anyone have any of these? What u think?
> 
> Memory Foam bed from Therapedic:
> • 3" visco, memory foam
> ...


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Did that, they both were very comfy 

What I still am not sure of is whether a memory foam bed will start sagging sooner then an old style spring bed?


----------

